# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  trucos con barajas españolas

## Shargon

Hola, el otro dia me pregunto un colega que por que uso siempre barajas francesas que le haga algo con una española. algun libro?? gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## MagoMero

Algun juego con baraja española?.... cualquiera, no?
Lo unico que cambia es el tamaño y los dibujos...

Yo soy un claro defensor de utilizar la baraja estandar y a partir de aquí a practicar...

que más dará el dibujo que en ellas esté impreso!!!

Eso si, la claridad será peor, donde estén unos símbolos tan claros y definidos como las picas, diamantes, tréboles y corazones (en negro y rojo) no se verá tan claro como un oros, bastos, espadas y copas.... Sobretodo si hablamos de cartas altas (ochos, nueves)

Ojo, la baraja española tiene solo 12 cartas por palo!!! el diez es la SOTA!!!!

Saludos

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Ciuró.

----------


## magomigue

habla con rubiales, el utiliza principalmente la baraja española.

un saludo

----------


## raszagar

Yo uso mucho una baraja española para hacer magia a mis amigos, tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, te hablare un poco de ella segun mis experiencias, pero como te han dicho ya no hace falta un libro especial, sino un poco de cabeza para adaptar los juegos (tanto como deberias adaptarlos a la situacion, el estado de la baraja, etc...).

Antes de nada decir que yo suelo llevar una Fournier Nº20:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2433
Es una mezcla de baraja española (los dibujos, los palos son de baraja española) pero tiene los indices de una baraja de poker y 55 cartas (A,1,2,...,10,J,Q,K y 3 comodines).

Tiene la ventaja de que puedo jugar con mis amigos (a la cuatrola por ejemplo) y tambien de que puedo hacer juegos de magia y no tengo que llevar 2 barajas.
Tiene el inconveniente de que tienes que modificar algunos juegos, por ejemplo juegos de colores (rojo, negro que se ven en los indices pero no se distinguen igual en los dibujos) quedan mejor si lo haces de palos (oros y copas por ejemplo). Olvidate de juegos de colores que se necesiten mas de 10 cartas rojas o negras si tienes una baraja española normal (sin colores en los indices y con 40 cartas).
Otro inconveniente es que al no estar preparadas para la magia la manipulacion se hace peor, y en esto incluyo la mayoria de las barajas españolas cuyo tacto es distinto que unas bicycle o una 505, ademas que el tamaño estandar no suele ser de poker, son mas altas y menos anchas. Incluso las fournier Nº20 que son de buena calidad tienen de malo que se suelen arquear.
Otra desventaja es que "engañan" menos que las de poker frances, las picas y los treboles no se diferencian apenas, en cambio las espadas, bastos, copas y oros son muy diferentes. Hay que adaptar algunas tecnicas como la elmsley que se puede hacer con ases en las de poker, pero ni se te ocurra con los ases de una baraja española, mejor con las figuras.
Una gran ventaja, que casi que merece la pena currarse los juegos para las barajas españolas es que aqui esta mejor vista, es mas clara y la gente esta mas acostumbrada a verla.

Saludos! 

PD: Por supuesto yo prefiero una bicycle cuando solo la vas a usar para hacer magia.

----------


## Shargon

solo melo ha dicho un amigo, y la verda que le conteste muy bien, y se quedo convencido, creo que no me merece la pena cambiar de baraja por hacer con la española algun juego... ya lo vere, de todas formas  :Wink1:  gracias a todos por las respuestas  :Wink1:

----------


## alvaro lopez

> habla con rubiales, el utiliza principalmente la baraja española.


Coincido con él, habla con Rubiales.

----------


## vimartinez87

Yo la verdad es que prefiero usar las cartas de la baraja francesa y eso que hasta que empece a mirar libros de magia, en concreto de cartomagia, habia utilizado muy poco la baraja francesa, quizás alguna vez para jugar a poker, pero bueno, si te apetece hacerle un efecto a tu amigo con la baraja española en el canuto viene el juego que se realiza con el as de copas y el as de espadas, que se ponen boca bajo en la mesa y encima una copa y un cuchillo y cuando intercambias ambos objetos la carta se intercambia también, me imagino que todos lo conocereis e incluso tu, pero por si no has caido que te acuerdes, que yo acabo de terminar la primera parte del canuto y este juego biene en la primera parte.

----------


## ign

Exceptuando efectos del tipo "Fuera de este mundo" y "Agua y aceite", la mayoría se pueden adaptar a la baraja española.

Y como bien a dicho *raszagar*, la Nº 20 es una buena opción, ya que la baraja es tamaño poker.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Benji_

Hola,

 Solo apostillar lo que dice la gente, muchos juegos se pueden adaptar a española y yo también, después de haber probado unas cuantas españolas, me quedo con la Nº20 de fournier (aunque me encantaría la 21 con indices normales, pero no la he encontrado).

  En cuanto a adaptación de juegos, por ponerte un ejemplo, yo hago un juego en el que adapto "Los ases del manco" de Vernon, de nombre "Los reyes del gitano", donde hago el juego muy parecido, con un final diferente y adaptándolo a una historia sobre un tahur gitano.

Un saludo

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Bueno yo como sabeis uso exclusivamente la baraja española, y ello me ha llevado a probar todas las clases de todas las marcas. La mejores para mi son las de dorso Verde tamaño carta tradicional sin palos en los indices, que las hay de 40 0 48 cartas y vienen siempre estuchadas en plastico. 

También son las de mayor duración y elasticidad, dentro de las que tienen orla blanca. Sin orla blanca esta el modelo que viene en caja de carton de 40 o 48 cartas sin orla y con dorsos rojos (claro) y azul. Estas tienen una gran durabilidad quizás las que mas dentro de las españolas pero tienen el inconveniente de no tener orla. 

Respecto a las tamaño poker Nº20, de utilizarlas yo sólo las utilizo cuando me es necesarios los indices con palos en un juego. Con lo cual las uso muy poco, ademas son de peor calidad. La Nº21 tiene mejor calidad y el dorso la verdad que es precioso.

Os dejo un comentario de otro foro en el que se habla de este tema, es de mi amigo y admirado Daroca mago Alicantino .

_Soy un enamorado de la Fournier española en estuche de plástico, de 40 cartas (aunque también hay con ochos y nueves), de dorsos rojos o verdes. La referencia del modelo es FNF, según leo al pie de la primera carta, el As de Oros. 

Me gusta la presencia que tienen, el que sean tan elegantes, tan coloridas, sin el margen grande ni los índices del póquer, como sucede en la nº 20. Su tacto y textura me van muy bien, porque las puedo manejar perfectamente para las cosas que yo hago. Son más largas que un naipe de los habituales, pero las empalmo sin dificultad, simplemente llegan un poco más abajo y ya está. 

Tienen orla, cosa que otros modelos de españolas puras no la tienen, y su dorso es elegantísimo, y siempre son una explosión de color en toda la superficie de la carta, que el público español reconoce en seguida y les conecta con su inconsciente colectivo. 

Lo malo, como siempre, es que no hay cartas trucadas, y que los dorsos que no son rojos son verdes, y eso puede ser problemático para usarlos sobre tapete verde, así que yo uso las rojas preferentemente. También tiene de malo que el dorso no es fácil de marcar, ventaja que sí que tiene la nº20. Otra cosa "mala" pero que me gusta, porque es más auténtica, es que los índices llevan el número pero no el palo. Si quiero hacer un juego en que necesite colores rojos y negros o para el que me vaya mejor la francesa, pues lo hago con la francesa, que también me gusta mucho. 

Opino que es aceptable utilizar barajas diferentes para distintos juegos, aunque nos suene a rayos según lo que estamos acostumbrados. Por ejemplo, para uno sacar una 505 de póquer y para otro sacar una española de éstas, y para otro una española de póquer español, de la misma forma que un violinista puede usar diferentes violines según la pieza que quiere interpretar, o un golfista palos distintos según lo que quiere hacer. Me gusta no ser esclavo de una baraja, sino que sean ellas las que me sirvan a mí, y tener un harem del que yo elija cada noche aquella o aquellas con la que quiero pasar la Magia que voy a realizar. Hay juegos en los que empleo barajas de dibujos o colecciones de postales de cine, de ciudades, etc. Y la gigante española me encanta, aunque desgraciadamente no tenga orla y no esté todo lo bien cortada que me gustaría, porque levantar dos cartas hojeando con la yema del dedo me cuesta mucho a veces con la gigante española. 

Pues eso, revindiquemos la belleza de la Baraja Española. Y no sé por qué, pero me parece que un juego hecho con ella es varias veces más fuerte que hecho con la francesa, aunque puede ser una falsa impresión, desde luego. Puede que no nos atrevamos a dar el salto a usar la española o a utilizarla de vez en cuando; eso se llama el "miedo a volar", a salirse de los raíles de lo que "está mandado", y es la misma razón por la que si le abres a un pájaro domesticado la puerta de la jaula, le cuesta salir afuera. El se lo pierde._ 

Otra respuesta de mi tocayo de Algeciras el Gran Melgar.

Como hace tiempo que no inicio una charla, me decido hacerlo con este tema tan interesante para mí. 
Me parece que muchos magos de "campanillas", cuando ven a algún mago sacar una baraja española para hacer magia, piensan: "un mago de los antiguos". 
Pues bien, voy a romper una lanza en favor de nuestra baraja que por cierto usa mucho el gran René Lavand. 
Aunque confieso que durante un tiempo la usaba mucho, ahora llevo un periodo de tiempo que la he abandonado (¿porqué?), de todas formas voy a exponer algunas opiniones mías en favor del uso de nuestra baraja. 
Estoy convencido de que los efectos, en especial para profanos y la verdad es que para magos tambien, aumentan muchos enteros al usar nuestra baraja. ¿Los motivos? Son varios a mi entender. 
El primero de todos es que es una baraja de diario, la que usa todo el mundo para jugar con ella. 
No parece tan especial como las de póker, las de magos. 
Otro punto que es digno a tener en cuenta, es que si utilizamos catas trucadas, las españolas son menos sospechosas. 
Las cartas doble cara, doble dorso, invisible y todo tipo de trucaje, creo que es mucho mas "impensable" con las cartas españolas y todo ello por ser las cartas de toda la vida. 
Hace años que toqué este tema en Misdirection y de nuevo he recordado que podía ser interesante sacarlo otra vez a debate. 
¿Que os parece? 

¡¡ Digo yo !! Saludos, Melgar_

Tengo que marcharme otro dia sigo. Un saludete!!_

----------


## humorymagia

Si utilizas Fournir 20 ni si quiera habrá diferencia en tamaño... solo en los palos y 40 cartas.. hay juegos automaticos que puedes hacer incluso con 40 cartas... pero en principio, se puede hacer casi todos los juegos..

Muchos Exitos.

----------


## Nagem

Hola,
el otro dia viendo nada x aqui, vi ese en el cual el espectador elige una carta y resulta ser el 3 de oros, tu todo pensativo, coges  la carta la intentas partir por la mitad y cae una moneda, con lo cual la logica dice que la carta ha pasado de 3 a 2 oros, y asi es  :Smile1: 
me pare a pensar como hacerlo senzillo y lo es, y sale bien  :Smile1: 

si quieres me mandas mp y te cuento

es de lo poco que se con la española

hay otro senzillo, que si estas en un restaurante pues es senzillo, debajo una copa has metido el as de copas, y debajo un cuchillo metes el as de espadas. cambias la copa y el cuchillo de lugar y las cartas han cambiado.
senzillisimo de realizar solo con saber una de las primeras tecnicas que se aprenden 

espero haber sido de ayuda

saludos

----------

